# How to teach a dog to free stack ?



## roxy25

Can anyone give any tips on how to get your dog to free stack ? Enzo is not show bred and can not free stack nice at all. ( show bred dogs ave straight legs and usually stack nicely )


----------



## cbrand

I think free stacking is an attitude thing more than even a conformation thing. I taught Delilah to stop and then step forward with her front feet. It was a process. I think clicker training would be good here.

A balanced dog will typically stop squarish. The next step for me was too gently pull on the lead saying STEP until Delilah stepped forward with one foot. Party! If she tried to step forward with one of the back feet I would say EH and move into her so that she stepped her whole body back. Pretty soon she got the idea to only move the front foot forward. Once she did one foot, I moved on to asking for both front feet to STEP STEP. 

Delilah steps into the free stack pretty well now, but we still struggle with having a sparkly attitude and she often loses her tail. I think she thinks it is all too dull. I hope that in a show environment she will get more jazzed up.


----------



## cbrand

I think free stacking is an attitude thing more than even a conformation thing. I taught Delilah to stop and then step forward with her front feet. It was a process. I think clicker training would be good here.

A balanced dog will typically stop squarish. The next step for me was to gently pull on the lead saying STEP until Delilah stepped forward with one foot. Party! If she tried to step forward with one of the back feet I would say EH and move into her so that she stepped her whole body back. Pretty soon she got the idea to only move the front foot forward. Once she did one foot, I moved on to asking for both front feet to STEP STEP. 

Delilah steps into the free stack pretty well now, but we still struggle with having a sparkly attitude and she often loses her tail. I think she thinks it is all too dull. I hope that in a show environment she will get more jazzed up.


----------



## PonkiPoodles

When I was showing my b's doberman, we took him to a showing/handling class where they "trained" us to train him how to free stack. 
If I ever get my potential show poodle... I'll definitely use them again! Handlers were praising us on how easy it was to handle our dobe, so maybe you could find a place where they teach some showing/handling techniques?


----------



## roxy25

PonkiPoodles said:


> When I was showing my b's doberman, we took him to a showing/handling class where they "trained" us to train him how to free stack.
> If I ever get my potential show poodle... I'll definitely use them again! Handlers were praising us on how easy it was to handle our dobe, so maybe you could find a place where they teach some showing/handling techniques?


HI Ponki where have you been ?

I have something for you LOL and its ironic of I got what I have for you if you don't have it already haahha.

anyways I took a class she did not teach of how to free stack really. Enzo does not have straight legs so i do not understand how to train him to stand straight ( hope that makes since) like how would you teach a dog not to stand cow hocked ?????

Pm send ponki


----------



## PonkiPoodles

roxy25 said:


> HI Ponki where have you been ?
> 
> I have something for you LOL and its ironic of I got what I have for you if you don't have it already haahha.
> 
> anyways I took a class she did not teach of how to free stack really. Enzo does not have straight legs so i do not understand how to train him to stand straight ( hope that makes since) like how would you teach a dog not to stand cow hocked ?????
> 
> Pm send ponki


I've been a bit busy for the forum, but things have calm down now... so I'm back :biggrin:

That is too bad that they didn't teach you to free stack?!?! The place we went was awesome!!! It was at the local kennel club in my area. They have confirmation classes on a regular basis and we got our dobe to free stack beautifully... by the time he was a 9m you could just tap your toes on his and he would fix his stance. 

Here's a site I found that might give you some pointers on training free stacking: Conformation Stacking


----------



## neVar

the link above is what i used- by the time we got to clss we didn't have much to do stacking wise. 

until the dog looses it in the ring (two shows- no stack- BAH_ but we came out with a winners bitch today with the aussie- she remembreed how then lost it again in the breed placing) 

I also used blocks- which helped a LOT for getting her to pull forward over her front end. 

and don't teach sit until the stack is solid. I've hd helpful customers (she comes to work) so now she tries to sit instead of stack...so we're stacking for any cookies etc etc again we stack on the line for flyball LOL


----------



## PonkiPoodles

neVar said:


> and don't teach sit until the stack is solid. I've hd helpful customers (she comes to work) so now she tries to sit instead of stack...so we're stacking for any cookies etc etc again we stack on the line for flyball LOL


Definitely agree, stay away from "sit". We never taught our boy sit, not for anything. If he wanted food, treats etc. he had to free stack for it :biggrin:
Makes life a lot easier in the show ring!


----------



## puppylove

Ponki, that's a great site. Thanks for pointing it's way to us!


----------



## PonkiPoodles

You are most welcome :biggrin:


----------



## puppylove

Well, I have a question. What is the reason for no touching below the elbow?


----------



## roxy25

PonkiPoodles said:


> You are most welcome :biggrin:


Thanks for the link its was really helpful I just trained Enzo to step up with only his front feet


----------



## cbrand

puppylove said:


> Well, I have a question. What is the reason for no touching below the elbow?



You want to move the leg and foot as one unit so that you don't get turn out/turn in.


----------



## jester's mom

cbrand said:


> I think free stacking is an attitude thing more than even a conformation thing. I taught Delilah to stop and then step forward with her front feet. It was a process. I think clicker training would be good here.
> 
> A balanced dog will typically stop squarish. The next step for me was to gently pull on the lead saying STEP until Delilah stepped forward with one foot. Party! If she tried to step forward with one of the back feet I would say EH and move into her so that she stepped her whole body back. Pretty soon she got the idea to only move the front foot forward. Once she did one foot, I moved on to asking for both front feet to STEP STEP.
> 
> Delilah steps into the free stack pretty well now, but we still struggle with having a sparkly attitude and she often loses her tail. I think she thinks it is all too dull. I hope that in a show environment she will get more jazzed up.


I agree 100% with what Cbrand says. This is how I trained my Brittany's to self stack, it takes some time, patience and a quiet attitude but it works well and they learn that "step" means to move the foot/feet and straighten themselves into a square stack. Chantel and Alfie are both learning this now and are proceeding well but not all there yet with it.

Good luck!


----------



## Rockporters

In handling class I see many stop too close to the "judge". They end up moving their dog around a lot and have a hard time getting them into position. If enough space is left some dogs will step into the stack nicely on their own. 

Jasper free stacks perfectly on his own and will hold it forever. Hand stacking-- we need lots of work. I have to remind myself to look at the dog before moving him, usually he's setup nicely, but I have a tendency to move him before looking :doh:.


----------



## Kloliver

The link is inactive, know of any other goodies?

TIA


----------



## jester's mom

Here are some great links. Very informative, made by a pro handler.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs

This is Will Alexander and he does have handling classes in southern Ontario. 

He is a great person and shows a dog to their full potential. He has shown my poodles and I recommend him highly. Will is also a member of the CPHA - which is the Canadian handlers association - so you are guaranteed a handler with a code of ethics.


----------



## Kloliver

Thanks jester's mom


----------



## jester's mom

Rayah, out of curiosity, does he show in AKC as well as Canada? Wouldn't mind meeting this man. Does he ever give seminars?


----------

